# Another monsterplant



## Bjorn (Mar 15, 2013)

Well, the plant it self is not that monstrous, its the inflorence. Oncidium spacelatum. This one was found on the ground in the Mayan city of Tikal in 1991, while I was visiting the site. Had obviously fallen from a tree.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dido (Mar 15, 2013)

Interesting but how you get it home


----------



## Bjorn (Mar 15, 2013)

The plant is rather small, it is the infloresence that is monstrous. If it is the customs etc. you are asking about, well, in 1991 no-one cared about some extra plants etc in the hand-luggage


----------



## Dido (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh I miss the old days


----------



## wjs2nd (Mar 15, 2013)

I see lots of blooms! How big are the spikes?


----------



## Bjorn (Mar 15, 2013)

Some 1.5 meters but branching and wiry.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2013)

Cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nikv (Mar 15, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 15, 2013)

Yikes!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 16, 2013)

Impressive blooming !!!! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 16, 2013)

:clap::clap::clap:


----------

